# Horse Transport Recommendations



## Texas1 (15 June 2020)

Hi,
Looking for recommendations or feedback on either of the following transport companies, Hodgson Equine Transport and/or John Lovett Horse Transport.  TIA


----------



## Michaelbj (6 August 2020)

Where are you from


----------



## OldNag (6 August 2020)

John Lovett are excellent.


----------

